# Will live well pump draw from a hose



## bowhx (Mar 6, 2018)

So I'm adding a 65gal live well to my 1756 roughneck and would rather not pull the floor to run a new live well fill hose and add another pump. I was planning on using a bilge pump with a hose attached to it and just put it over the side to fill the tank, but then got to thinking I might be able to use a live well pump. I would just mount the pump to the tank and have a hose attached to it that I would put over the side instead of the whole pump. Question is can it draw say 6' from a hose? Next question is can I then switch the poles and reverse the pump to drain it out?


----------



## nccatfisher (Mar 6, 2018)

Those pumps don't lift very well. If you are going to have to push water 6' vertical to get to your tank it is going to slow your flow tremendously.

And no they don't reverse, they pick up through the bottom of the pump.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 8, 2018)

6' of lift - yikes! I think you mean 6' of hose. Actual lift should be a lot less than that. Anyway, even if you are thinking 1.5' of lift, I don't have enough knowledge to know if the concept would work.


----------



## Buckethead (Mar 8, 2018)

Actually it should work just fine. If the fill hose runs from the transom to the livewell in the floor of the boat, it should fill with water as soon as the boat is launched, unless you have a shut off valve on it. If not then the pump only has to lift water a foot or so.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Mar 22, 2018)

The live well pump on my pontoon has about 15’ of run and a 4’ lift. It should work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Mar 22, 2018)

I use the "pump on the end of a hose" system. It works very well. I copied it from a striper guide I fished with two years ago. 

With regard to....*"Question is... can it draw say 6' from a hose?"*...my guess, and only a guess, is that unless you can prime the hose completely full to start...NO. If the line is full of water, it may work just fine. Lose the prime, and forget it. 

Give it a try and let us know how it works out, please.


----------

